# من فيس بوكي :) .... مواليد الشهور وشخصياتهم



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*أي نوع من الشخصيات أنت؟!

لأشهر الولادة دلالة علمية ونفسية على شخصياتنا وطبع تفكيرنا

فأي من الشخصيات أنت؟

... ...


~~ مولود يناير ~شهر 1
********************
وسيم و جميل ، يحب التأنق ، يشعر بالملل سريعاً ، و نادراً ما يظهر المشاعر ، و يأخذ وقتاً للتعافي من الأذى و الجرح ، و عنيد جداً .

~~ مولود فبراير ~~شهر 2
**********************
واقعي جداً ، ذكي و متغير الشخصية ، جذاب و مزاجي ، هادي و خجول ، متواضع ، صالح و مخلص ، يحب تحقيق أهدافه ، متمرد و عدواني لكنه حساس بطريقة فظيعة ، عنيد لكنه طموح ، مسلي و رومنسي في الداخل لا في الخارج، اعظم الناس يولدون فى هذا الشهر اكيد

~~ مولود مارس ~~شهر 3
**********************
شخصية جذابة ، خجول و متحفظ جداً ، صادق و كريم و متعاطف يحب السلام و الصفاء ، يغضب بسهولة و لكنه جدير بالثقة ، و لا يحب اظهار عواطفه

~~ مولود ابريل~~شهر 4
********************
رقيق و يحب التضحية ، مضحك و ثرثار جداً ، هادئ و بارد بدرجة فظيعة ، يفكر بايجابية طوال الوقت ، يتمتع بذاكرة جيدة ، متحفظ للغاية ، لكنه يحب الرياضة و الموسيقى و الترفيه و السفر ، يحب ان يجعل من نفسه اهبلاً

~~مولود مايو ~~شهر 5
********************
عنيد و قاسي القلب ، ارادته و همته عالية ، افكاره حادة و يغضب بسهولة ، يجذب الانتباه و عميق المشاعر ، جميل جداً ، يواسى بسهولة ، منتظم جداً ، حسن الخيال و يحب الادب و الفن ، يحب السفر و روحه عالية

~~ مولود يونيو ~شهر 6
********************
لديه افضل شخصية على الاطلاق و الجميع يحبون تواجده بينهم يحب ان يصادق من حوله ، مميز و فريد من نوعه ، و ذوقه رائع جداً

~~ مولود يوليو ~~شهر 7
********************
ممتع جداً لكنه متحفظ ، صعب ان تفهمه ، يفتخر بنفسه كثيراً و محافظ على سمعته و شرفه ، صادق جداً و يراعي مشاعر و احاسيس من حوله ، ودود لكنه لا ينسى ابداً ، لا يحب الانتقام ، يعامل الناس بالتساوي ، حذر جداً و مراعي و محب للجميع ، يعمل بجد و يحب الدراسة ، يحب ان يتذكر الماضي كثيراً ، ليس عدواني ، يحب ان يشعر بحب الناس له ، يجرح بسرعة لكنه يأخذ وقتاً طويلاً للتعافي

~~ مولود اغسطس ~~شهر 8
*************************
شخصيته رائعة ، يحب المخاطر و امجازفة ، يحب اهتمام الناس به كثيراً و هذا الشيء مصدر طاقته ، لا يستطيع التحكم بنفسه ، طيب القلب و واثق بنفسه ، انتقامي جداً ، يسهل مصادقته ، يحب الثرثرة و الغناء ، حالم جداً ، يكره عدم الثقة ، له خيال كبير ، يحب ان يشعر بحب الناس له ، لكنه يكره الدراسة ، يحب الحرية ، و يتمرد عندما يقيد او يتحكم شخص فيه ، المشتبه به دائماً ، يحب اللعب كثيراً و مرح جداً ، ساحر في معاملة الناس لكنه عنيد ، فظولي جداً لكنه يحب الاعتماد على نفسه ، و عزيمته قوية جداً

~~ مولود سبتمبر ~~شهر 9
***********************
نشيط و غامض ، لا يعرف ابداً ماذا يفكرون فيه ، متهور جداً ، يحب نفسه كثيراً ، قوي العقل و يحب الاهتمام ، دبلوماسي ، يواسي الناس و يحل مشاكلهم و ينشغل جداً في هذا الشيء فيهمل نفسه ، شجاع و جريء و مغامر ، رقيق و سخي ، لديه العديد من الاصدقاء ، ذاكرته جيدة ، و يحب تحفيز الناس لعمل الاعمال الصالحة ، يحب السفر و الاستكشاف

~~ مولود اكتوبر ~~شهر 10
************************
ثرثار جداً يحب الذين يحبونه ، جماله الداخلي اكثر من الخارجي ، يكذب كثيراً لكنه لا يجيد الادعاء ، يغضب بسرعة ، و يعامل اصدقائه باهمية ، شجاع و جريء ، حالم و عنيد ، لا يأبه بالسيطرة على مشاعر الناس ، تصرفاته غير متوقعة ، ذكي جداً


~~ مولود نوفمبر ~~11
********************
جدير بالثقة و مخلص ، عاطفي جداً ، غامض و شخصيته مستقلة ، مزاجي و اجتماعي ، ذكي جداً ، للمعلومة

~~مولود ديسمبر ~~12
********************
حسن المظهر و جميل ، مواليد هذا الشهر اجمل بكثير من مواليد باقي الاشهر ، يتمتع بجمال و اناقة اخاذة ، و جاذبية فتاكة ، سخي و وطني ، يحب التنافس في كل شيء صبور و طموح ، مثير و ممتع ، يتاثر بسرعة بالذين حوله ، مؤدب و خلوق ، منتظم و يكره التاخير ، دائماً يريد الافضل ، يناقش بمهارة ، و في ملتزم ، و نادراً ما تظهر مشاعره*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 نوفمبر 2011)

تومااااااااااام بس أنا عايز أعرف يعنى ايه غامض دى 
بس هو كله صفات حلوة حلوة كدة ههههههههه

+ ميرسى للموضوع


----------



## elamer1000 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

> *~~ مولود يونيو ~شهر 6
> ********************
> لديه افضل شخصية على الاطلاق و الجميع يحبون تواجده بينهم يحب ان يصادق من حوله ، مميز و فريد من نوعه ، و ذوقه رائع جداً*


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*نشكر ربنا*

*شكرا يا غالى*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*
​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*~~مولود ديسمبر ~~12
********************
حسن المظهر و جميل ، مواليد هذا الشهر اجمل بكثير من مواليد باقي الاشهر ، يتمتع بجمال و اناقة اخاذة ، و جاذبية فتاكة ، سخي و وطني ، يحب التنافس في كل شيء صبور و طموح ، مثير و ممتع ، يتاثر بسرعة بالذين حوله ، مؤدب و خلوق ، منتظم و يكره التاخير ، دائماً يريد الافضل ، يناقش بمهارة ، و في ملتزم ، و نادراً ما تظهر مشاعره​**تمااااااام ايه الجمااال دا الصفات دى احلى من الحقيقه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى توين للموضوع​​*


----------



## marcelino (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*~~مولود ديسمبر ~~12*
* *********************
* حسن المظهر و جميل ، مواليد هذا الشهر اجمل بكثير من مواليد باقي الاشهر ،  يتمتع بجمال و اناقة اخاذة ، و جاذبية فتاكة ، سخي و وطني ، يحب التنافس في  كل شيء صبور و طموح ، مثير و ممتع ، يتاثر بسرعة بالذين حوله ، مؤدب و  خلوق ، منتظم و يكره التاخير ، دائماً يريد الافضل ، يناقش بمهارة ، و في  ملتزم ، و نادراً ما تظهر مشاعره*​


----------



## جيلان (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*~~ مولود يوليو ~~شهر 7
********************
ممتع جداً لكنه متحفظ ، صعب ان تفهمه ، يفتخر بنفسه كثيراً و محافظ على سمعته و شرفه ، صادق جداً و يراعي مشاعر و احاسيس من حوله ، ودود لكنه لا ينسى ابداً ، لا يحب الانتقام ، يعامل الناس بالتساوي ، حذر جداً و مراعي و محب للجميع ، يعمل بجد و يحب الدراسة ، يحب ان يتذكر الماضي كثيراً ، ليس عدواني ، يحب ان يشعر بحب الناس له ، يجرح بسرعة لكنه يأخذ وقتاً طويلاً للتعافي*

ده انا ههههههه


----------



## حسين دوكي (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*~~ مولود فبراير ~~شهر 2
**********************
واقعي جداً ، ذكي و متغير الشخصية ، جذاب و مزاجي ، هادي و خجول ، متواضع ، صالح و مخلص ، يحب تحقيق أهدافه ، متمرد و عدواني لكنه حساس بطريقة فظيعة ، عنيد لكنه طموح ، مسلي و رومنسي في الداخل لا في الخارج، اعظم الناس يولدون فى هذا الشهر اكيد*

اتولدت في الشهر ده فعلا في الكثير من شخصيتي او كلها بس مش عدواني اوي لكن في عدوانية


----------



## rania79 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*~~ مولود نوفمبر ~~11
********************
جدير بالثقة و مخلص ، عاطفي جداً ، غامض و شخصيته مستقلة ، مزاجي و اجتماعي ، ذكي جداً ، للمعلومة

تمااااااااااااااام
ميرسى ع التويبك
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*



			~~مولود ديسمبر ~~12
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * *********************
> * حسن المظهر و جميل ، مواليد هذا الشهر اجمل بكثير من مواليد باقي الاشهر ،  يتمتع بجمال و اناقة اخاذة ، و جاذبية فتاكة ، سخي و وطني ، يحب التنافس في  كل شيء صبور و طموح ، مثير و ممتع ، يتاثر بسرعة بالذين حوله ، مؤدب و  خلوق ، منتظم و يكره التاخير ، دائماً يريد الافضل ، يناقش بمهارة ، و في  ملتزم ، و نادراً ما تظهر مشاعره*




*دا انااااااااااااااااااااااااا احسن ناس بتوع ديسمبر دول ههههههههه بس اختلف مه الكاتب في نقطه نادرا ما تظهر مشاعرهم ي لانها بتظهر اوي فعلا بس في البيت بس مش قدام الاغراب و دا الي يمكن الكاتب يقصده*

*سلام*​


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*قلت أنا كمان أشارك ,,,, وأعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا*​*



~~مولود مايو ~~شهر 5
********************
عنيد و قاسي القلب ، ارادته و همته عالية ، افكاره حادة و يغضب بسهولة ، يجذب الانتباه و عميق المشاعر ، جميل جداً ، يواسى بسهولة ، منتظم جداً ، حسن الخيال و يحب الادب و الفن ، يحب السفر و روحه عالية


أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*كله منطبق عليا بجد الا قاسي القلب ....*
*فعلاً أنا عنيد ,,,, وذو أرادة وهمة عالية ,,,, وفكري حاد جداً ,,,, وعميق المشاعر ,,,, ومنظم جداً ,,,, وخيالي ,,,, وبعتبر نفسي أديب ,,,, وبعش السفر والترحال ولكني لا أعشق الغربة ,,,, وبغضب بسرعة ,,,, وكمان شكاك ومتردد لأبعد الحدود ,,,,*
*وبجد جميل برده وأمور ومسمسم  :t25:*​


----------



## tonyturboman (27 نوفمبر 2011)

غرييييييييييييييييييبة
الكلام ده صح !!!!
شكرا لك


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2011)

_موضوع جميل
شكرا جداا
الرب يباركك​_


----------



## grges monir (8 ديسمبر 2011)

> *~~ مولود يناير ~شهر 1
> ********************
> وسيم و جميل ، يحب التأنق ، يشعر بالملل سريعاً ، و نادراً ما يظهر المشاعر ، و يأخذ وقتاً للتعافي من الأذى و الجرح ، و عنيد جداً .*


نسى اهم صفة فيا عصبى جداااااااااااا ههههههههه


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (8 ديسمبر 2011)

~ مولود يناير ~شهر 1
********************
وسيم و جميل ، يحب التأنق ، يشعر بالملل سريعاً ، و نادراً ما يظهر المشاعر ، و يأخذ وقتاً للتعافي من الأذى و الجرح ، و عنيد جداً . 

يا سلام شرح مفصل للشخصية 

وتاكيدا على عنيد جدا ​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*مولود اغسطس ~~شهر 8*
* **************************
* شخصيته رائعة ، يحب المخاطر و امجازفة ، يحب اهتمام الناس به كثيراً و هذا  الشيء مصدر طاقته ، لا يستطيع التحكم بنفسه ، طيب القلب و واثق بنفسه ،  انتقامي جداً ، يسهل مصادقته ، يحب الثرثرة و الغناء ، حالم جداً ، يكره  عدم الثقة ، له خيال كبير ، يحب ان يشعر بحب الناس له ، لكنه يكره الدراسة ،  يحب الحرية ، و يتمرد عندما يقيد او يتحكم شخص فيه ، المشتبه به دائماً ،  يحب اللعب كثيراً و مرح جداً ، ساحر في معاملة الناس لكنه عنيد ، فظولي  جداً لكنه يحب الاعتماد على نفسه ، و عزيمته قوية جداً


*لا مش بحب المخاطر ولا المجازفة
يحب اهتمام الناس به ، دة صح
مش بتحكم ف نفسي دة صح
طيب القلب ، بيقولو
واثق ف نفسو ، اة
انتقامي اة
بكرررررررررررررررررررررررره الثرثرة ، غلط بيحب الثرثرة دي 
وماليش خيال كبير
بتمرد فعلا لما احس ان في شخص بيقودني ، بس بخضع للأشخاص اللي يستاهلو
اة بحب اللعب والمرح
ساحر في معاملة الناس / الكلام دة سمعتو كتير 
عنيد ، اة اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي
فضولي ، مش اوي ومش ع كل الناس
الاعتماد ع النفس صح
عزيمة قوية ، غلط 

وكفاية رغي ​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههه احلى حاجه
ان ممكن تلاقى اتنين مولودين فى يوم واحد وكل واحد عكس التانى خالص 
*


----------



## fullaty (8 ديسمبر 2011)

> ~~ مولود مارس ~~شهر 3
> **********************
> شخصية جذابة ، خجول و متحفظ جداً ، صادق و كريم و متعاطف يحب السلام و الصفاء ، يغضب بسهولة و لكنه جدير بالثقة ، و لا يحب اظهار عواطفه​




تصدق حقيقيه اوى وخصوصا لا يحب اظهار عواطفه 

ميرسى على الموضوع ​


----------

